# General > Biodiversity >  pine trees and fir trees

## Scunner

Can anyone tell me what is happening to many of the conifers around the county?.  Many of them have turned brown and look as if they die.

ta in advance

----------


## Westward

> Can anyone tell me what is happening to many of the conifers around the county?.  Many of them have turned brown and look as if they die.
> 
> ta in advance


Possible windburn,

----------


## pat

There is also a bug affecting the conifers, turns them brown and they die - cannot remember what it is but it has been on the move from the continent, then gradually making its way up the country, been hitting the forestry areas hard.  As you drive around you can see large swathes of forestry brown where they should be green, when I first started noticing then asking a few years ago was told it was a fly which carried the disease

----------


## Scunner

> There is also a bug affecting the conifers, turns them brown and they die - cannot remember what it is but it has been on the move from the continent, then gradually making its way up the country, been hitting the forestry areas hard.  As you drive around you can see large swathes of forestry brown where they should be green, when I first started noticing then asking a few years ago was told it was a fly which carried the disease


that seems more likely than windburn, as the trees are brown all over and look dead

----------

